# My Sister’s Dog



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

They took this when he was groomed. He’s 11 years old and looks like a puppy in this. Made me smile. Meet Beans. He and my Luke were fast friends. Beans and Logan met at Thanksgiving and Beans is coming to stay some days for Christmas too, so Logan will love that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks happy to be all neat and pretty<:


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a great picture, Love the Christmas background/ foreground details ! He sure does look happy.😄


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks y'all! When Beans met Logan, he went around him at first like "Where'd you put Luke? This one is much more energetic!"  They were tails wagging though, but Logan could not get Beans to agree to tugging and going down into invitation to play pose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beans is so cute, great picture!


----------

